# VK - Limitless 200W & Covers



## Gizmo (4/7/16)

The Limitless 200W Will be arriving guaranteed tomorrow morning.

The Limitless 200W Mod will retail at R1750 and the covers will come in at R450 each.

We will have plenty of stock so no preorder required..


----------



## Gizmo (4/7/16)

We got impatient and fetched it. 












Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/7/16)

Gizmo said:


> We got impatient and fetched it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correction  I got impatient and fetched it lol  So excited for these I couldn't wait


----------



## Gizmo (4/7/16)

Now in stock!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/limitless-200w-tc-box-mod.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/limitless-200w-interchangable-plates.html


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/7/16)

I got even more impatient 











Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (4/7/16)

Yes mannnnnn - that looks amazing and happens to come in just as I pulled the trigger on another mod.

Will have to save for one of these bad boys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

